# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة العبادي (ثاني اكبر عشيرة في الاردن )

## هلا

العبابيد من العشائر الأردنية التي بسرعة ما تحولت من حياة البداوة إلى الحياة الحضرية مع احتفاظهم بعاداتهم العربية، كما أن العبابيد أقبلوا على التعليم بشكل كبير عدا عن كون مناطقهم قريبة من العاصمة عمان مما أسهم في انخراطهم بالحياة الإجتماعية والسياسية والعسكرية في الأردن حتى أمكنهم من تبوء أرفع المناصب فيها.


هم اصلا من بطن طريف من جذام القبيلة الاردنية القديمة / قوم شعيب عليه السلام . ومنهم نزحت اعداد الى الاندلس , مشاركين في الفتوحات الاسلامية الاولى ,في مصر وشمال افريقيا , ثم انتهى بهم المطاف الى الاندلس واسسوا فيما بعد , زمن الطوائف , مملكة اشبيلية العبادية في الاندلس . وكان من اشهرهم الملك المعتمد بن عباد الذي يتوسد ثرى المغرب العربي بعد ان غدره يوسف بن تاشفين ملك المرابطين ووضعه في الاسر والحديد والقيود في سجن اغمات , لاكثر من ربع قرن .

اما في العالم العربي فقد تفرقت بنو عباد , بعد طردهم من الاندلس , في بلاد المغرب والجزائر وتونس وليبيا ومصر والسودان , حيث يوجد منهم اعداد كبيرة هناك وبخاصة في مصر والسودان

ومن نتائج حملة الشتات هذه , عاد الكثير منهم من الاندلس الى الاردن حيث ديار الاباء والاجداد , والتحموا والتأم شملهم مع ابناء عمهم وجذورهم عباد الاردن الذين استمروا في الاردن منذ زمن سيدنا شعيب الى الان , ولقي العائدون العبابيد منتهى الحفاوة من الاستقبال والاحترام في ديار ابائهم واجدادهم بالاردن , وعند ابناء عمهم , وانضووا مرة اخرى ضمن الاسم االقديم وهو : عباد أو العبابيد أو بنو عباد أو العبادي , وكلها تسميات صحيحة . وصاروا يشكلون ثاني أكبر العشائر الأردنية عددا ( بعد بني حسن الادومية ) من حيث العدد .

ومن الملفت ان بني عباد في الاردن تضاعفت اعدادهم اكثر من مرة في الحقب الثلاثة الماضية وبشكل لايخفى على جيلنا نحن , ويسكنون مناطق وسط الاردن في العاصمة عمان وضواحيها ومحافظة البلقاء , ومدينة السلط . وتوجد منهم اعداد ا كبيرة في محافظات جرش وعجلون واربد والمفرق والزرقاء ومادبا والكرك والعقبة . وهم يعتبرون ان الوطنية الاردنية عبارة عن جينات وطنبة ورثوها في دمائهم , منذ زمن سيدنا شعيب وما قبله الى الان , لذا فهم من قواعد الوطنية الاردنية بدون جدال , ومعهم العديد من القبائل الاردنية الاخرى القديمة ايضا والمتجذرة منذ اقدم العصور . 


وحيث ان العبابيد خاضوا حروبا قبلية دموية في القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر مع قبائل اردنية داخلية , فقد نزح منهم العديد نتيجة هذه الحروب , ولتفوق اعداد القبائل الاخرى عليهم بما يساوي سبعة اضعاف , وبخاصة في القرن التاسع عشر وما بعدها , اقول نزحوا الى بيسان حيث استقبلهم الصقر وهم حلفاء عباد التاريخيين . وبعد العودة بقي من عباد هناك عائلات عديدة في : شمال فلسطين ( مايسمى اسرائيل الان ) ولا زالوا موجودين هناك بالجنسية الاسرائيلية . وشمال الضفة الفلسطينية وبخاصة محافظة نابلس : في يعبد وطوباس وجنين وبيسان , وفي غزة . 

كما ينتشر اعداد منهم في جنوب لبنان حيث يوجد هناك جبل اسمه راس عباد وهناك قرية العبادية في الجبل اللبناني على طريق دمشق بيروت ويعتقد ان سكانها من العبابيد الذين نزحوا من الاردن في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر . اكرر القول هنا ان عبابيد فلسطين ولبنان نزحوا اليها بعد عام 1850م ( منتصف القرن التاسع عشر ) وهو العام الذي نزحت فيه عباد الى بيسان عند ابن ملاك شيخ الصقر وهم حلفاء عباد تاريخيا , وقد عادت عباد من بيسان الى ديارهم في عام ( 1863 المسماة سنة حودة وسميت كذلك لانهم داروا في طريق طويل للوصول الى ديارهم في البلقاء ) حيث سلكوا الشونة الشمالية , ثم الى الوسطية حيث حلفاءهم العبيدات , ثم الى اربد ومنها الى ديرة ابن رباع ( الشريدة / بني يونس ) حليفهم التاريخي , والربابعة في دير ابي سعيد حلفاء عباد ايضا , ثم الى جنوب اربد ثم الى برما حيث اهلها حلفاء لعباد ايضا , وتجنبوا المرور بديار عشائر جبل عجلون الذين كانوا حلفاء لابن عدوان وعلى عداء مع بني عباد . , لذا مرت عباد بقرية سوف حيث العتوم حلفاء عباد وكان العتوم سادة سوف وجرش ومنطقة المعراض ( قرى جرش الغربية كلها ) .وبذلك فان طريق عودة عباد الى العلرضة في البلقاء لم يكن مستقيما وانما عبر ديار احلافهم التاريخيين طلبا للامان , وبذلك سميت حودة / اي سلوك طريق معوج طلبا للسلامة من المخاطر . 

ونزح من عباد كذلك عائلات الى مواقع متعددة في فلسطين و لبنان و قرى شمال الاردن, ولكن هذه العشائر لاتحمل اسم عبادي وان كانوا من عباد اصلا , ومن هؤلاء العشائر في شمال الاردن مثلا : العلاونة في طيبة بني علوان , والعلاونة في برما من قرى جرش ,وهم من علوان عباد الذين كانوا في ماحص وابناء عم لعشيرة العليوات بماحص , وايضا عشيرة الدويري في كتم وهم من الشبلي بماحص , وعشيرة الشياب في الصريح وهم من شياب ماحص . والزواتين في قرى عجلون وهم من زواتين الفقهاء من عباد . والعرايضة في قرى اربد وهم من عرايضة المناصير, والعبادي في الشونة الشمالية وهم من المناجلة من المناصير (حيث ذهبوا اليها ب جلوة : وهي الانتقال الى مكان اخر بسبب ان الجالي مطلوب بالدم ) 

ويشكل العبابيد اكبر تجمع سكاني في لواء وادي السير الذي يعتبر واحدا من مناطقهم الاصلية منذ ترحيلهم من الكرك الى البلقاء في زمن صلاح الدين بعد فتح القدس . وهم الان يسكنون في مرج الحمام ووادي السير وبيادر وادي السير , والوادي الاخضر حيث تنتشر على جنباته منازلهم الحديثة وتتركز في عراق الامير والبصة والدير والمدق , ورؤؤس الجبال مثل فرى : السويسة وام الخنزير وبدر الجديدة وماحص , وقرى العارضة وديرعلا ومثلث العارضة ودامية والصوالحة ووادي الزرقاء وابو الزيغان , وكثير من قرى وبلدات البلقاء, 

وكان يقال عباد من من الزرقاء الى الزرقاء : اي من نهر الزرقاء شمالا الى سيل زرقاء ماعين جنوبا .وهذا يعني سعة ديرتهم وقوة سطوتهم . ويقولون من زرقاء شبيب الى زرقاء ماعين 

ورغم ان عباد لاتجتمع في جد واحد على المدى المنظور , الا ان الروابط بين سائر عائلاتهم وعشائرهم قد توثقت من خلال المصاهرة عبر الاجيال , كما انهم يتعصبون لاسم عبادي بشكل لافت للنظر , بما يزيد على تعصب اية عشائر اردنية كبيرة لاسمها . ويعتز العبابيد باسمهم بشكل يزيد عن المالوف وبخاصة عند الجيل الحديث . 

وفي هذا يفتخرون انهم يمتدون في البلاد طولا وعرضا , ويقولون 

عباد ياطول البليد ( البلاد ) وعرضها 

وبلاد بلا عباد ضاعت حقوقها 

وايضا 

عباد كرسي البلاد 

وعباد لها اخر النهار مالها اوله 

وقيل : عباد مع بني صخر خلايق تعمي النظر 


وتنقسم عباد حسب المنازل الجغرافية الى قسمين : 

ويعتبر سيل وادي شعيب ( حيث يوجد قبر سيدنا شعيب عليه السلام ) 

هو الفاصل الجغرافي بين قسميها الرئيسين : 

فما كان شمال السيل فهم عباد الشمال 

وما كان جنوب السيل فهو عباد الجنوب 

لذا يقولون عن عبابيد عيرا ويرقا انهم عبابيد المقطاع , اي ماوراء السيل بعد قطعه / اي تجاوزه الى الطرف الاخر 

وقد كانت تقسيماتهم القديمة حسب التمركز العشائري تنضوي تحت اسمي : ( جبورية وجرومية ) ,ولكن الدكتور احمد عويدي العبادي قسم عباد في كتبه التي ظهرت مطلع القرن 21 , الى قسمين وهما عباد الجنوب وعباد الشمال كما قلنا توا مازجا بذلك بين المكان ( في اشارة الى الوطن والوطنية ) والانسان ( في اشارة الى التجذر التاريخي والاجتماعي لهذه القبيلة بالاردن ) معا دون ان يطغى اي منهم على الاخر ..ومهتما بالمفهوم الوطني الاردني والتاريخي , وليس بالعشائري والبعد الاجتماعي وحده . وهذه العشائر هي : 

الفقهاء وهم اكبر عشائر عباد عددا ويشكلون ربع عباد ويزيد عددا , ولا علاقة لهم بالفقهاء في بني حميدة / لواء بني حميدة . وجاء الاسم من وضعهم من قبل ابن ختلان شيخ مشايخ عباد سابقا , اقول وضعهم بين المناصير جنوبا والزيود شمالا وسموهم الفهقا لانهم يفهقون بين المناصير والزيود / اي يفصلون بينههما لانهم اكثر العشائر اخلاصا لشيخ مشايخ عباد انذاك وهو ابن ختلان 

. الا انه جرى تغيير الاسم الى الفقهاء 

لان كلمة الفهقا تعني العظم في حلقوم الذبيحة وبالتالي فانها كلمة معيبة , ولان الفهقا من الذبيحة لاتنفع ولا تضر ولا تؤكل ولا يستفاد منها , فقد غيروا الاسم الى الفقهاء وهي كلمة راقية ومحترمة بعكس كلمة الفهقا . . والمفرد من الفقهاء : فجيهي وليس فقيهي , اي بالستخدام الجيم وليس القاف . 

وتتالف الفقهاء من العشائر التالية :
: المهيرات ، الحسامية ، المحاميد ، السليحات ،الشرايعة، ، الحررة ، النعيرات ، السكارنة , العويدي , العمايرة , الزواتين , الرواشدة , الجدادمة , المغاربة 
اما المهيرات فينقسمون إلى : المرعي ، السلامة ، الريان 

ولكل منهم فروع كثيرة والمهيرات اكثر عشائر الفقهاء عددا .
اما الحسامية فينقسمون إلى : الغانم ، الحمدان , ومن الحسامية من يسكن الروضة من قرى العجارمة , واخرون في منطقة طارق ( طبربور ) , ويتالف كل فرع منهم الى عائلات متعددة 
اما المحاميد فينقسمون إلى : اللعبة ، العكور ، العودات ، البشايرة ، العيايدة والدهام ولكل منهم فروع متعددة ايضا .
اما السكارنة فينقسمون إلى: اولاد عبدالله / العبد اللات بفروعهم المتعددة . واولاعبدالعزيز وهم : ، العياش ، المطلق ، الموسى الجويفل , الصالح , العسكر 

الحوارث / الحارثي وهم عشيرة العويدي وجميعهم ينحدرون من جد واحد وهو عويدي 

اما السليحات فينقسمون إلى : العوض ، العبد الله ، العوايصة ، القدادمة ، الدخيل ، العساودة ، الشديد ، الرواشدة ، العقلة ، المنيزل . وابو سلاح من هؤلاء فروع عديدة ايضا . 

ويتبع الدخيل ( آل العبد هلال ) , وكان العبد هلال اصلا من موالي ال العويدي ولكنه قتل رشيد بن عويدي بعيار ناري بالخطا وبدل القصاص منه اعتقه لوجه الله وسامحه فانتقل المولى العتيق واسرته الى عند السليحات وعاش عندهم بامان وسلام , وهو في الاصل في كنف العويدي ومن مواليهم ابا عن جد , وجاء مع الجد الاول للعويدي وهو : عمر بن مالك بن ناصر بن احمد بن محمد الحارث من الحجاز . وبقي اولاده ( اولاد العبد هلال ) ياخذون عباءة عن كل فتاة تتزوج من بنات العويدي الى منتصف السبعينات من القرن العشرين , وذلك حسب العادات القبلية القديمة , في ان المولى ياخذ عباءة عن كل فتاة تتزوج من العشيرة الذين هو من مواليهم 

الشرايعة وهم :الصياحين والسوالمة ، نسبة إلى صياح وسالم , ولكل منهم فروع ايضا 
اما النعيرا ت وهم : العبد الله ، الفلاح ، السلمان .
اما الحررة فهم : المحسن ، الحسينات0
المناصير وهم ثاني اكبر عشيرة بالعبابيد عددا , ويتوزعون بين عارضة عباد بالبلقاء ومرج الحمام ووادي السير ووادي الشتاء والبحاث والقصبات والالمانية ,وكلها تقع غربي عمان , كما يوجد منهم علائلات في عين الباشا والرميمين . ويتالف المناصير من اربع عشائر رئيسة وهي : 

العونة , النصاصرة ، المناجلة ، الاسالمة. 

اما العونة فيتالفون من : العلاونة ، العساكرة ،الحامد , العراكزة ، الجماعين ، المريشد ، المعالية ، الشدايدة ، الغويين ( يتبع للعونة المرايحة). 

اما النصاصرة فيتالفون من : الراشد ، العبود ، القلالبة ، العمران ، الخضر ، العبيد ، الكعادين ، السميحات. 

اما المناجلة فيتالفون من : العرايضة ، السلايطة ، السرايرة ، الجرايرة ، الرشيد ، الرباع ، الزعاترة . 

اما الاسالمة فينقسمون إلى : الذيبة ، الحسينات ، البصيلات ، المظافرة ، المواهرة ، الايوب ، المراشدة0.– 

الزيود وهم ثالث عشائر عباد عددا بعد الفقهاء والمناصير 

ويتالفون من تحالفات داخلية على اساس اصطلاحين عشائريين هما : 

: 1- الدويكية ، 2- والشرابية . 

اما الدويكية فيتألفون من : (الجبور ، الدويكات ، البخيت ، الشعار ، الحرايزة ، المغاريز ، ) 

اما الشرابية فيتألفون من : ( الشراب ، المواس ، الهلال , التراكية ، الشوافعه , والغنميين (الغنميون ), والسواجنة 0ويتالف كل اسم من هؤلاء من عدة فروع ايضا .
اما الشراب فهم : الجبالي , الصياحين , الصالح ,العلاوي ,الحمدان ,القناعرة 
اما المواس فهم : العبدالات , المفلح , السليمان 

اما الشوافعة فهم : الجرو ، الرتيمة ، الحميدان ، الفقراء ، العقيل ,الشيابين 
اما التراكية فهم : القطاطمة ,الليليات, الدريوش ,الجندي0
اما الغنميين فهم : العبيد الله ، القرون ، الرصيفان 0
اما الدويكات فهم : المفلح ، الفلاح ، الخنيفس 
اما الحرايزة فهم : السليمان, النويران,المناور, السعد ,الحمدان
اما الشعار فهم : النزال , الفاضل , الفياض , السالم , الحسن 0
اما الشوافعه فهم : الفقراء العقيل ، الرتيمة ( الرتيمات ) ، الجرو ، الحميدان ، 

الجبرة وهم رابع عشائر عباد عددا وهم اهل ماحص 

ويتالفون من عدة عشائر وذلك على النحو التالي : 

النوحة alnwahah ويتالفون من : الشبلي ، العيسى (الفلاح ، المفلح ) ، الرشيدات الفاضل ، الشهاب . والنوحة اصلا هم من الضيغم عشيرة عمير وعرار وكذلك الختالين من الضيغم , وكذلك الراشد والعبود والخضر / المناصير من الضيغم ايضا , وهؤلاء اقارب في الجذور البعيدة 
اما الشياب من الجبرة فينقسمون إلى : الواعر ، النادر ، السعد ، السعيد ، القاسم .
اما العليوات من الجبرة فينقسمون إلى : الطلب ، الهليل ، أبو عليوة. الباكير
اما العودات من الجبرة فينقسمون إلى : الصلاح ، البدوي .
.===================== 

عباد الشمال : عبابيد عيرا ويرقا وهم : البقور ، الرحامنة ،الزيادات , 

- البقور ويتالفون من : المصلح ، السعايدة ، الزبون ، العايد ، الطويقات ، الشنيكات ، الصلاحين .ولكل من هؤلاء فروع ايضا 

اما السعايدة من البقور فهم يتالفون من : السالم ، الفلاح ، الطرودي ، النمران ، الحناوي . 
الرحامنة ويتالفون من : الخلايلة ، العبيد ، الدبوش ، الهديبات ( ابو هديب ) ، الخمس اما الخمس من الرحامنة فيتالفون من : المصاطفة ، الشكيرات ، الجبرين ، الشهابات ، الصبيحات , ولكل منهم فروع ايضا 

- الزيادات واقسامهم : العلوان ، العلاوين ، الطواهية , الخراربة ، المحاسنة، العوامرة ، القرعان (الخضر)، الشرعة . 

اما الطواهية من الزيادات فينقسمون إلى : عيال سالم ، عيال صالح ، الشرعة . اما الخراربة فينقسمون إلى : النواصرة ، الخراربة .ولكل منهم فروع ايضا . 

عبابيد العارضة / محافظة البلقاء / السلط . 

وهم : 

الختالين , وفيهم بيت زعامة عباد التاريخية 

وقد نزح من ( من عشيرة الختالين ) عدد الى جزيرة الفرات السورية , ويسمون هناك : العبادي
وقد روى لي رواة عباد ان الشيخ شديد الختالين هو : الجد الأول للختالين ( جليد العلم ) ،وهو من الضيغم . ومن هذه العائلة برز العديد من الشيوخ والفرسان منهم : عبد القادر العريان بن عبد الله الختالين , وسمي العريان لفرط كرمه حتى انه اهدى الشاعر النجدي طفليه : ذكر وانثى بسبب قلة ذات يده وتم فكهما بالفداء المالي حينها من قبل السلطية وبني حسن رغم العداوة بينهم وبين عبدالقادر العريان وعباد . اما ( عليم عباد ) فهو كايد فاضل الختالين الذي قاد عباد في السلم والحرب ولقبه ابن ختلان ( شيخ مشايخ عباد ) ، 

ومن رجالات هذه العائلة التاريخين بالنسبة الى عباد هم : مثقال فاضل الختالين ، بزيع بن مثقال بن فاضل الختالين ، احمد البزيع المثقال الختالين ، ساري فاضل الختالين ( راعي الغزالة ) قتل ودفن في برما وهو مشهور بشجاعته . ومن رجالاتهم في العصر الحالي : المرحوم الشيخ احمد البزيع الختالين , والشيخ عبدالحافظ الختالين , والشيخ فوزي موسى الختالين . 

المناصير في العرضة : وقد شرحنا عن اقسامهم توا ذلك ان مناصير مرج الحمام ووادي السير هم امتداد لمناصير العرضة ولا داعي للتكرار . 

واما بقية عشائر عباد الشمال في العارضة والاغوار المحاذية 

فهم : 
الياصجين ، النعيمات ، الغنانيم ، الحوارات . ، الرماضنة ، المعادات ، الحجاحجة ، الصنابرة , الصوالحة 
الغنانيم ويتالفون من : الصالح والعيد ، اما الصالح فينقسمون إلى : الفهيد ، الطالب، الصياح ، المسلم . اما العيد فينقسمون إلى : الحجاج ،الصوان ، المحاريج ، الكايد .
الرماضنة ويتالفون من : الحبيس ، المصالحة ،أبو يامين ، الظواهرة ، العطيش ، الدواهيك , الختوم .
الحجاحجة يتالفون من : أبو حنك ، الداغش ، الخريوش , الرديني 

ومن الحوارات عشيرة الحوري في قرية حور من قرى اربد الشمالية . ومن الرماضنة عشيرة الرماضنة وتسكن قرى الكتة وما حولها في محافظة جرش . ومن الختوم عائلة العبادي في شرق جرش . ومن العبابيد عائلة الشرعة في رحاب / بني حسن , محافظة المفرق . 

اما النعيمات فهم اصحاب الوظيفة الروحية في عباد وكان موسى النعيمات من اهم شيوخ عباد في زمنه وكان ملازما لابن ختلان . وكان موسى صاحب راي وحكمة . 

وقد اقبل العبابيد على التعليم بشكل كبير جدا لقربهم من السلط والعاصمة عمان , حيث انخرطوا في الحياة المدنية والسياسية والعسكرية وتبوأ العديد منهم مناصب رفيعة, وحصلوا على المؤهلات العالية في شتى الاختصاصات . وبرز منهم عقليات علمية فذة على المستوى الوطني والعالمي مثل : د احمد عويدي العبادي المؤرخ والكاتب والمفكر , والدكتور عدنان البخيت وهومؤرخ , والدكتور عبدالله عويدي العبادي وهو طبيب مشهور على مستوى العالم في الطب / سرطان ودم ونخاع عظمي . هذا فضلا عن مئات الأطباء والمهندسين والتخصصات المختلفة اللعلمية والاكاديمية , واعدادهم بالالاف . 

وقد كان لعباد حلفاء عشائريين وهم 

بني صخر ( الصخور ) وبني عجرم ( العجارمة ) وبني حميدة ( الحمايدة ) وبني عقبة ( العمرو ) والعتوم في محافظة جرش , وبني بونس ( الشريدة ) في دير ابي سعيد , والعبيدات في بني كنانة , والصقر في بيسان , والسرحان في بدو الشمال . 





شخصيات بني عباد الإجتماعية
عطوفة رئيس الوزراء الدكتور  معروف البخيت الشياب العبادي (لمرتين )
معالي الدكتور مصطفى الشنيكات طبيب ووزير الزراعة الاسبق ونائب حالي  في البرلمان. 


الدكتور عبد الرحمن العرمان(أبو معتصم) مدير إدارة الشؤون القانونية في وزارة التربية والتعليم الأردنية والمستشار الثقافي في السفاره الاردنيه في الرياض سابقا 
النائب الدكتور ممدوح الرحامنة  العبادي وزير صحة وأمين عمان سابقا ونائب حاليا . 
الدكتور النائب محمد أبو هديب نائب سابقا . 
الدكتور عبد السلام العبادي وزير الأوقاف . 
. 
الدكتور عدنان البخيت رئيس [[جامعة آل البيت سابقا. 
الدكتور محمد عليوه العبادي أستاذ الطب بجامعة هيوستن الأميركية بتكساس. 
الدكتور أحمد عويدي العبادي النائب السابق, والمؤلف, ورئيس الحركة الوطنية الأردنية
.

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الي صاحبتين من العبادي وبحبهم كتير

----------


## هلا

بتحبك العافية انتي وصاحباتك .


THANKS :SnipeR (61):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والنعم والسبع تنعام فيهم كلهم خير وبركة تحياتي هلا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]رائع اختي الكريمة .. ايضا انا لي معارفي من العبّادي وكلهم طيبون ومثقفون وأكابر .. شكرا لكِ ..[/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا الك اخت هلا والنعم والله 

كل الناس خير وبركة

----------


## هلا

شكرا هدوء وماي لايف وتحية ع المرور 

والنعم منكم  :SnipeR (45):

----------


## ميس محمود

والنعم والله والله محي عشائر العبادي وعن جد انهم يرفعون الراس

----------


## ميس محمود

شككككرااا كتتتتيييررررررررر عن جد كلكم زوووووءء

----------


## ميس محمود

سلام للاحبه معطر بالمحبه يدخل القلب حبه حبه ويقول يا ناس والله احبه

 :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## ابن الزينات

والله والنعم فيكم يا شيوخ انتم اصحاب الاصل الطيب واهل الكرم والجود

----------


## هلا

> سلام للاحبه معطر بالمحبه يدخل القلب حبه حبه ويقول يا ناس والله احبه




[align=center]اهلا فيكي اخت ميس 

كلك زوق يالغاليه [/align]



 :SnipeR (18):

----------


## هلا

> والله والنعم فيكم يا شيوخ انتم اصحاب الاصل الطيب واهل الكرم والجود




خجلتنا كلك زوق والنعم فيك والله وبأصلك الطيب يا اخ ابن الزينات.


 :SnipeR (18):

----------

